# Reicht eine neue Grafikkarte oder brauch ich einen neuen Rechner?



## grebnietz (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo an alle,
ich spiele eher Simulation/Rennspiele wie z.B. Euro Truck Simulator 2, F1 2012 oder WRC3/4.
Ich habe mir von ETS2 und F1 2012 die Demoversionen installiert. Spielen kann ich die Spiele,
jedoch nur auf sehr niedriger Grafikeinstellung.

Ich überlege ob es reichen würde "nur" eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen.

Hier mein System:

HP p6307de (Board Spezifikationen hier)

Intel Core i3 530 (Clarkdale) 2.93GHz
3 GB RAM [PC3-10700 (667 MHz)]
Netzteil 300 Watt
Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce 210 
Windows 8 (64Bit) (Windows 7 64 Bit Installation möglich)

Den RAM und die Grafikkarte würde ich in diesem PC noch aufrüsten.
Grafikkarte ist aus Platzgründen im PCIExpress X16 Anschluss verbaut. (Müsste PCIe 2.0 sein) 
Wäre bei diesem System eine neue Grafikkarte ausreichend für oben genannte Spiele?

*Wenn ja welche Grafikkarte würde in Frage kommen?* Grafikeinstellungen müssen nicht alle auf Hoch eingestellt werden.
Sollte aber schon mit mittel noch flüssig laufen.

Ich will nur keine teure Grafikkarte die dann durch CPU oder Netzteil etc. ausgebremst wird. ^^

Einen extra Stromstecker hat das Netzteil für die Grafikkarte glaube ich nicht, außer 
die Grafikkarten unterstützten die Stecker für SATA-Festplatten/CD-ROM oder Disketten-Laufwerke.

Ich danke schon mal für eure Antworten!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## svd (27. Dezember 2013)

Ein neuer Rechner wäre schon was feines, aber dein Core i3 ist dank Hyper-Threading in etwa so schnell wie aktuelle Pentium G  oder ältere Core2Quad Prozessoren. Das langt für mittleren bis hohen Detailgrad.

Eine neue Grafikkarte brächte auf alle Fälle einen gewaltigen Schub. Falls das Budget es zuließe, wäre ein "R9 270X" nicht schlecht.
Falls es nicht so teuer sein soll, eine "GTX 650Ti *Boost*" oder "HD7850".

Was leider ebenfalls raus müsste, wäre das Netzteil. Da müsstest du nochmal ca. 40€ einplanen.


----------



## grebnietz (27. Dezember 2013)

hallo, ich danke dir schon mal für deine Antwort.
 Ich habe mir die Grafikkarten mal bei hardwareversand.de angeschaut. Preislich schon über mein Limit hatte mit bis 100 Euro gerechnet.
 Jedoch haben die Grafikkarten alle als Bustyp PCI Express 3.0, so wie es ausschaut hat mein Board nur PCI Express *2.0. *

 Was für ein Netzteil sollte es denn sein? 500 Watt?


----------



## Batze (28. Dezember 2013)

Ab 500 Watt ist ok. Aber lass die Finger von irgendwelchen Billig Netzteilen.
Ich sage es immer wieder, das Netzteil ist so mit das wichtigste, ohne vernüftige geregelte Stromversorgung spinnt dein System rum und nimmt nicht mehr reparablen Schaden.
Hol dir ein Marken Teil, Enermax, be quiet oder ähnliches. Kostet zwar so ab 60€ aufwärts, hast du aber meistens ein Leben lang.
Außerdem sind diese Teile mit verschiedenen Schutzschaltungen ausgestattet, was man von den Billigteilen vom Grabbeltisch nicht gerade sagen kann. 

Ansonsten würde ich in diese Rechnerstruktur nix reinstecken. Das ist ein Office/Internet Rechner, aber für Spiele eigentlich nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. So leid es mir tut, ist leider so.

Aufrüsten würde ich da eventuell mit einer nVidia GTX 460, mal bei ebay schauen, die sollte noch in dein Board gehen. Netzteil brauchst du aber auch da ein neues, unbedingt.

Und dann noch versuchen auf 4gb Ram zu kommen.


----------



## grebnietz (28. Dezember 2013)

hallo batze,
ich danke auch dir für deine Antwort.
Es braucht dir aber nicht leid zu tun  als ich den Rechner damals für knapp 4Jahren gekauft habe, war der auch nicht als Spiele-PC gedacht. Deswegen ja auch mehr oder weniger die Frage nach dem "Sinn" zum aufrüsten dieses PCs für die oben genannten Spiele.
Da ich mir jetzt ein Lenkrad kaufen möchte, ist für einen neuen Rechner nicht wirklich viel drin.

Mit der GTX 460 kann ich mal schauen, geht bei eBay für knapp 50 Euro weg.
Netzteil hatte ich mir dieses ausgesucht: be quiet Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W

Naja, mal sehen was ich machen werde. Danke!


----------



## Batze (28. Dezember 2013)

Joa, das Netzteil macht einen guten Eindruck.

Hat auch den Vorteil, falls du doch mal etwas flüssiger  bist, kannst du das Teil auf jeden Fall für deinen neuen Rechner weiter verwenden.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst auch mal schauen, was ne GTX 560 oder AMD 6850, 6870, 5850, 5870 gebraucht kostet.


----------



## grebnietz (29. Dezember 2013)

ich danke allen die mir geantwortet haben. die gtx 560 ist teilweise 20 euro teurer.

 Ich habe mich dazu entschieden zu warten und auf einen vernünftigen PC zu "sparen".
 Die Grafikkarten sind ziemlich groß und das wird in dem Gehäuse ziemlich eng.

 Gruß Thorsten.


----------



## Lunica (13. Januar 2014)

> Ich habe mich dazu entschieden zu warten und auf einen vernünftigen PC zu "sparen".



Jo; wenn du nicht selbst bastelst such dir aber einen anderen Anbieter.
Zum Beispiel One http://www.one.de/shop/index.php


----------

